# New Rig Query



## aby geek (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to buy a new pc/laptop for design /game dev/ and some aaa gaming when i feel like.
I was contempelating this *www.amazon.in/FX705DT-Graphics-7-3750H-Windows-FX705DT-AU096T/dp/B07RRQB83M
but this has 45% ntsc color support and that would not give me accurate colors on screen when making print designs.
And in Np its around 82k but on amazon if I put it on EMI it will shoot up so I need a desktop config as well to make a final decision.

I have a c2d e7500 old desktop with a corsair vx 550 smps if you think It can run 1600 series gpu or 2060 maybe I can just change the core components right now.

Haven't decided a budget yet but keep it as low as possible to meet my requirements.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans:
Will be learning game and app development so android studio and game engines like unity, unreal, lumberyard , game maker studio and godot.
I will also use adobe CC suite, Affinity designer , autodesk sketchbook, Zbrush, blender 2.8, Quixel mixer.
vector design/3d animation and rendering/game dev will be core tasks on the system.
might also learn sound design and make music for use in game dev projects.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: I am looking for the least I would need to build required rig. if an amount is really necessary lets say 50k

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 2TB + SSD

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Yes, need a new monitor. Currently I have a vintron 14 inch CRT so that wouldn't serve the purpose
of the new rig.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: I have a corsair vx 550 smps if that can be of any use, otherwise I will need a new one.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: ASAP

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I will get it assembled.


*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:  yeah i can go to Nehru Place or order online if that gives  a good deal.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: Read something about ryzen 3000 series performance issues so not sure whether to jump on the band wagon yet or should go for previous gen ryzen.
Intel I believe wont be possible and i'll only get a crappy compromise in my budget so lets stick with ryzen.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2019)

Since you were willing to spend upto 80k, better to get something like this at least instead of a 50k rig which will be pretty weak.

CPU - AMD R5 2600 - 14.5k
Mobo - Gigabyte B450M DS3H - 6.5k
RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3000MHz - 8k
GPU - RX 580 - 16k
SSD - WD Green/Adata SU650 120GB 2.5″ - 1.6k
HDD - WD/Seagate 2TB - 4.5k
PSU - Corsair CX550 - 4.5k
Cabinet - Cooler Master/Antec/corsair mid tower ATX - 4k
Monitor - LG 22MP68VQ 22" 1080p 60Hz Freesync - 8.5k
Total - 68.1k

Check primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot (online stores) for PC parts at a good price. On sales, even Amazon would have great prices. Nehru place might offer even lower or similar prices, do visit them though. If possible get a Zotac GTX 1660 for 19k as an upgrade to GPU or go all the way to 1660Ti for 24k.

Sadly R5 3600 builds are bit out of reach. R5 3600 costs 20k & a good B450 motherboard like MSI B450 Tomahawk costs 10k, not to forget getting the latest BIOS installed on motherboard from the shop you are buying.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Mobo - Gigabyte B450M DS3H - 6.5k
> RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3000MHz - 8k
> SSD - WD Green/Adata SU650 120GB 2.5″ - 1.6k


Gigabyte mobo is lowest tier,better go for MSI Mortar at 9.3k or even better MSI Tomahawk for 10k(both available at costtocost/nehru place).
8gb 3200MHz Ripjaws V is available on primeabgb for 3.4k Buy Online G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 Memory F4-3200C16S-8GVKB - in India
WD Green & SU650 are slower than Kingston A400 120gb available at same price on onlyssd.com *www.onlyssd.com/buy/kingston-a400-120gb-ssd/

@aby geek Check costtocost pricelist here: *www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf  Overall prices in nehru place should be around this only.Check prices on mdcomputers/vedantcomputers/primeabgb/theitdepot before making the trip to Nehru place.Also you will have to get CX550 online only as availability of good budget psu in nehru place is zero,they either sell cheap inferior models or high end costly models.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you Anupam and whitestar,

yeah 80k was the bare minimum for the laptop but its color accuracy became a deal breaker.
I did consider all 9th gen intel laptops that were coming with 16 gb ram as they have either 16 series or 2060 for gpu.
I was also cosidering asus hero and scar 3 but I am not sure if with the launch of ryzen 3000 that kind of investment
makes sense.

You were able to wrap that below 70k that's awesome but if i add in the remaining 12k should I go for 2700 or the 2700 x ? will i need to change the mobo to x470 chipset as well?

And yeah r5 2600 shows 11790 in cost2cost pricelist and 2600 x is 14.1k. did you mean the x version?

I am thinking ill build all  feasible ryzen 3000 series configs and then try cutting costs if its too much.how much difference is between 3700x and 3800x in rendering performance?

Will my Corsair VX550 work in this build can it take 1660 ti and above? coz I am not really keeen on cx series.

Regards,
aby


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

MSI B450 Mortal/tomahawk are good enough for 2700/2700x.Instead of deciding between 2700/2700x better spend extra on mobo/card/psu(may be keep it for later purchase). VX550 was a very good psu but it is quite old now.How long it has been since you bought it?

Main issue currently with Ryzen 3xxx series is that current B450/X470 mobos are having issues because of smaller bios chip.MSI has just released "MAX" version of tomahawk & mortar with larger bios chip & out of box Ryzen 3xxx compatibility but it will take few weeks for them to get to India. Other than that,only option is buying a good X570 mobo but those are costly(asus tuf gaming x570 is 17k probably the best/cheapest x570 mobo currently).


----------



## aby geek (Aug 7, 2019)

@whitestar_999  the vx 550 is a 2011 purchase but it has never run a graphic card ( my 8800gts got fried since then i let the desktop run on g41 igp).

yeah iam keeping an eye out for all below 20k x570 boards. what do you think about 2ok ish wifi boards are they wrth 5k premium?

I put together a config based on 3700x please check for imbalances though lot of components are placeholder as many of them are out of stock online or were not listed in c2c pricelist.
3800x will be 4k more how much performance jump will i get if i choose that?

also i cant find normal 2060 rtx anywhere only supers are there which are exorbitant i think will have to settle for 1660 / ti only.

CPU - AMD R7 3700x - 23.5k
Mobo - asus prime x 570 p-14k
RAM - 2x16GB DDR4 3000MHz tridentz- 19k
GPU - zotac 1660 ti 6 gb - 23k
SSD - crucial mx500 - 3.2k
HDD - WD/Seagate 2TB - 4.5k
PSU - Corsair hx850 - 10k
Cabinet - Cooler Master/mb 500  - 7k
Monitor - LG 25um58  ultra wide - 12.5k
Total -  Rs 116,700


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2019)

Don't go below asus tuf gaming x570 for 17k.
Go with coolermaster mb511(mashed front so better thermals,especially good for NCR climate).
Buy Online ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2060 AMP 6GB GDDR6 Graphic Card ZT-T20600D-10M - in India
3700x is better(probably why there are much more reviews for it compared to 3800x which seems to be only for those who have the money to spend with not much performance gain).


----------



## aby geek (Aug 7, 2019)

There is another hiccup now, my table can only accomodate cases 16 inches in height or less.
If I go for compact systems will all my components fit in and work as expected?
I found this Antec Product
This too is going to leave just enough room to put my fingers between the shelf roof and the case top.
In this one I am concerned coz the buttons are on top.

Will I have to go for squarish designs will they fit in x570 mobo and ryzen cooler?
I found Thermalteke lvl20 vt but that thing is 9kg and again not sure if it will be right for ryzen build.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2019)

Don't even think about putting a Ryzen 3xxx processor in a not so well ventilated cabinet in a cramped space in NCR region.Get coolermaster MB511 & place it on the floor or on the top of the table.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 7, 2019)

Buy Thermaltake Level 20 VT CA-1L2-00S1WN-00 at Lowest Price in India mdcomputers.in

Will this count as cramp too , which component size limitation should I watch out for?

Mb511 and similar ones are too tall for my pc shelf and I dont have space on the floor as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2019)

^^Imagine yourself sitting in car with all glass windows closed & no ac in afternoon in Delhi in June,that is this cabinet. 

Imagine yourself in a heavily crowded metro with people all around squeezing you & there is no ac but just fans,that is what any cabinet with such processors will be in any enclosed space(aka your pc shelf). It is only fine if your pc shelf has an open back & front with at least 1 feet space between shelf side walls & cabinet sides & similarly between shelf top side & cabinet top.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 8, 2019)

Hmm changing the furniture aint a possibility waiting for that would delay purchase indefinitely.

What do you think about this 
MasterBox Q500L | Cooler Master

And this 
X1-G3 SE (Ryzen)

If even these are inappropriate for ryzen 3000 then I will have to look for whatever compact pcs and laptops offer great value and performance currently.

Lenovo legion t730 tower is also coming within the height restriction but that would shoot up  over 1.5 L. Does it make sense to get that at the asking price considering 
Laptops in that range are pretty decent.

If you think assembling an i7 pc is possible in compact form factor then please suggest an intel config for time being I'll make beefier system with ryzen or TR when I have more space.

Thanks again,
Aby


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2019)

Cooler Master MasterBox Q500L review


> However, it still feels like you're sacrificing quite a bit just to shave a couple of centimeters off the dimensions.
> 
> given the single included fan and very poor thermal and acoustic results, we can’t stamp any of our awards on this case. It was really close to making the “Great Value” mark, but the Q300L is significantly cheaper (although it’s an mATX chassis) and would deserve it more.



Never buy a pre-built desktop unless it is a bulk purchase for a company/office.

You are not getting my point. When it comes to PC, "performance=heat" & "less surrounding space=more heat". Laptops with similar components will heat even more so forget about them. Just buy Ryzen 2600 with MSI tomahawk or ryzen 3600 with asus tuf gaming x570 & make sure to run AC at 18C all the time when using desktop in the room.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2019)

aby geek said:


> And this
> X1-G3 SE (Ryzen)


Crap PSU, no mention of exact GPU vendor (hopefully not a founders or mini edition), no detail about the ssd, using non-super RTX 2070.

Don't waste money on this or any other pre built desktop.

Edit: They are using a 30k processor on an older 10k mobo which has only 2 ram slots. WTF!


----------



## aby geek (Aug 8, 2019)

So r5 3600  and second gen ryzen will not face heating issues in compact chassis ?
And which cabinet should I go for ? All cases marked for atx are above my 16 inch height limit.

Except for the q500l and cm haf xb 

In haf xb the width is 17.5 inches so again it wont come in the same shelf with the monitor and that brings me back to square one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2019)

They will face heating issue but less than R5 3700x & R5 2600 should produce less heat than 3600. I am just assuming a room with AC always running at 18C should be enough to let you run pc without thermal throttling(of course no guarantees). Have you checked Q300L dimensions?


----------



## aby geek (Aug 8, 2019)

Q300l is not standard atx compatible Q500l is.
I dont mind an intel config if the 9th gen would  run  cooler then ryzens in compact setup.
What about micro atx and mini itx mobos for ryzen 2000 are they any good?
Arent there more horizontal cases like cm haf xb evo in India I could choose from?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2019)

Intel 9th gen run as hot if not hotter than ryzen 3xxx.
Buy Online MSI B450I GAMING PLUS AC AM4 Socket Motherboard - in India
Buy Online ASRock B450M PRO4 AM4 AMD Promontory Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - in India
Buy Online Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI AMD X570 Motherboard - in India


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 8, 2019)

Maybe use a 120mm water cooling setup, if possible, on the compact case or a good air cooler like be quiet Dark Rock 4 (again not sure if it will fit a compact case) or CM Hyper 212 will do. Since you aren't moving your desktop, just get a mid-tower cabinet.

Many options aren't available in India as PC market is small, not many people build desktops unlike US & EU even though the population is higher, not to forget high costs (higher compared to other countries).


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2019)

Almost there is no X470/570 mATX or ITX board available in India (Wow!!! @whitestar_999  found one ). So you have to settle for ATX board which no mini tower or compact cabinet can accommodate.  At least you have to go for Mid tower, but I guess all Mid tower and bigger won't fit in the space you have. So if you can't leave the cabinet on the floor or do some make shift arrangement to fit a bigger cabinet in the table/shelf, you have to settle for either high priced Gigabyte X570 ITX board or B450 mATX. 

All board makers have now stable BIOS for B450/X470. I wouldn't worry too much about BIOS issues now. For someone who isn't going to OC, I really think should go for Asus or Gigabyte for better implementation of BIOS especially PBO despite having okaish VRM design but good enough to handle Ryzen CPUs at stock.

B450M and R5 3600 and other components would bring your bottom number to ~80k. Just make sure all the things you buy will fit in the cabinet you get (CPU cooler, PSU, GPU)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2019)

nac said:


> *All board makers* have now stable BIOS for B450/X470. I wouldn't worry too much about BIOS issues now.


Replacing B450 Tomahawk, Suggestions Wanted : buildapc
B450 Tomahwak Max : pcmasterrace -- *i.redd.it/vvxdjjth69f31.png


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2019)

^ There is no Beta suffix, so I believe they are stable versions.
I see/read more successful BIOS update than failure. And I tried my hands on, it was smooth. No issues. Of course new MSI BIOS has some features stripped, if those features are important and OP wants to go ONLY with MSI then he has to wait.

Wants to buy ASAP,
Not enough space for Mid tower/ATX cabinet,
MSI BIOS isn't good for non overclocking/PBO
And in this budget If I am in his position, I would go for Gigabyte B450 Aorus M


----------



## aby geek (Aug 13, 2019)

thanks again everyone,
what do you guys think about getting a case modded for my specific needs?
Is it going to be insanely expensive here in India?
Are there any good modding services or popular individual modders I could contact?

Regards,
Aby


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2019)

Try www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming


----------



## aby geek (Oct 4, 2019)

hi everyone,
I might have to move into a different house within  next two months and as already I am unable to make space for a mid tower cabinet I am considering to build the desktop after I have moved  but for the meantime wether should i go for a laptop or an ipad pro I am not sure .

so which among acer helios 300(2019) / asus hero 3 and scar 3/ lenovo legion y740. would you suggest.

If you say Ipad pro then which model and what apple pencil coz i dont have any clue which pencil goes with which ipad pro.

please let me know asap.
thanks
Aby


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 4, 2019)

aby geek said:


> hi everyone,
> I might have to move into a different house within  next two months and as already I am unable to make space for a mid tower cabinet I am considering to build the desktop after I have moved  but for the meantime wether should i go for a laptop or an ipad pro I am not sure .
> 
> so which among acer helios 300(2019) / asus hero 3 and scar 3/ lenovo legion y740. would you suggest.
> ...


Get new Helios 300 on sale ASAP at 80k or 90k. Great value for money with better thermals than Asus for sure, maybe bit better than Y740 or similar to it.

The iPad Pro isn't a proper computer, so you can't do everything on it. The iPads with new iPad OS is good for casual users, that's it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2019)

aby geek said:


> hi everyone,
> I might have to move into a different house within  next two months and as already I am unable to make space for a mid tower cabinet I am considering to build the desktop after I have moved  but for the meantime wether should i go for a laptop or an ipad pro I am not sure .
> 
> so which among acer helios 300(2019) / asus hero 3 and scar 3/ lenovo legion y740. would you suggest.
> ...


Are you sure spending that much money on a laptop is good idea if you'll get a new rig after two months anyway? Ipads, even the pro models, are glorified extra large iphones. I won't give more than 20k for the highest end one (including all the accessories).


----------



## aby geek (Oct 6, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Get new Helios 300 on sale ASAP at 80k or 90k. Great value for money with better thermals than Asus for sure, maybe a bit better than Y740 or similar to it.
> 
> The iPad Pro isn't a proper computer, so you can't do everything on it. The iPads with new iPad OS is good for casual users, that's it.



Thanks, Anupam
Is after-sales good for helios? I am not sure about how good Lenovo or Acer service is, Asus I did hear is decent. Can you post a link to the new helios so I am sure I am buying the right thing?

@SaiyanGoku  yeah man but need to get some stuff done this month. So I am thinking I'll keep using the laptop as a content creation machine and when I get the desktop I'll use it for rendering.
heavy rendering is any which way not possible on a laptop so if my rig will be occupied with render tasks then I might need a secondary machine too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2019)

Only MSI products(incl laptop) need to be avoided,all other big brands have decent service(also it depends on service centre in your area,some brands have multiple agencies handling their rma & their service quality differs too).


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2019)

aby geek said:


> Thanks, Anupam
> Is after-sales good for helios? I am not sure about how good Lenovo or Acer service is, Asus I did hear is decent. Can you post a link to the new helios so I am sure I am buying the right thing?
> 
> @SaiyanGoku  yeah man but need to get some stuff done this month. So I am thinking I'll keep using the laptop as a content creation machine and when I get the desktop I'll use it for rendering.
> heavy rendering is any which way not possible on a laptop so if my rig will be occupied with render tasks then I might need a secondary machine too.


You missed the sale, this i5 variant was at 80k - 4k bank offers, so 76k, usually goes for 100k:
Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i5 9th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics) PH315-52-58DM/PH315-52-5520 Gaming Laptop Rs.139999  Price in India - Buy Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i5 9th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics) PH315-52-58DM/PH315-52-5520 Gaming Laptop Abyssal Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com

Currently, MSI has a lot of negative reviews, others have its fair share of disgruntled customers for sure but they can be considered decent.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello again everyone,
I am putting together the 3700x based rig.
Please suggest if there are better options available for each component.
Heres the config:

CPU - AMD R7 3700x - 22590
Mobo - asus tuf gaming plus wifi-16090
RAM - 2x16GB DDR4 3200MHz tridentz- 14 -18k
GPU - inno 3d 1660 ti 6 gb - 18k
SSD - crucial mx500 - 4900
HDD - WD/Seagate 2TB 7200 rpm- 4850
PSU - Corsair hx850 - 12k
Cabinet - Cooler Master/mb 511- 7k
Monitor - LG 25um58 ultra wide - 12.5k
Total - Rs 115,930

I was unsure which ram kit will go best with this rig.
On MD, trident z has neo and rgb sets which differ in price and then there are 3000mhz and 3200mhz units.

For ssd is crucial good or should I get new corsair ones?

Corsair 220t icue cabinet looks tempting but is it worth the 8.5k price?

Please suggest some speakers and kb mouse combos as well.

Thank you
Aby


----------



## toofan (Jan 18, 2020)

Just my personal feel, 
1. 12k for psu will be overkill. Something around 650 watts will be more then enough.
2. 12k for monitor is under budget for this dream configuration. Amazon sale is onn and some good discounts and sbi card deal will help you.


----------



## toofan (Jan 18, 2020)

Your prices are already very good so you don't need amazon sale.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2020)

Try to get zotac instead of inno & you can get one of these:
Buy Online Kingston A2000 500GB M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe SSD SA2000M8/500G In India
Buy Online Silicon Power 512GB NVMe PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 2280 SSD SP512GBP34A80M28 In India
But buy ssd soon as ssd prices are going to increase in this year.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 18, 2020)

@whitestar_999 what about the new adata xpg sx 6000 and 8200. Also the wd sn750?

For power supply I am eyeing hx850, rm850i, rm1000.
Tell me about others below 10k having gold efficiency or better.

For monitor any decent IPS screen with 100 % Adobe rgb or srgb should do.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2020)

Do not buy adata sx6000,it is a known bad series model. SX8200 is good but make sure you have adata service centre in/near your city ADATA Aftersales support Sucks !!!
WD sn750 is as good as adata sx8200 pro & has much better after sales support but it is also the costliest & I don't think these costly NVMe are really needed for your rig.If you are spending close to 9k then aim for 1tb ssd space.

Your rig power usage also is not going to be that high & even a good 650/750w psu should be more than enough(3700x consumes ~150w while 1660Ti consumes ~120w & even with some possibly good overclocking a 650w psu should be enough). In fact you can get this to save some money Buy CORSAIR TX650M 80 PLUS GOLD SEMI MODULAR Best Price in India mdcomputers.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2020)

For monitors with 100% adobe rgb/srgb @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb should know some good models but is it really that needed for gaming.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 18, 2020)

I think Corsair TX650M at 7.4k is a more than enough.

You can surely get a better monitor, esp for gaming. If you spend a bit more, this is a killer deal:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07FLGR2PN/?coliid=I303V6UERFPUAT&colid=33YJTDVPO6E9Z&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Another 1.5k off with SBI card. Make sure you have a big enough desk to keep it sufficiently far away from you, otherwise it might feel too big.
75% ARGB & 94% sRGB, VA panel.
LG 32GK650F-B Review

Or this for gaming:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07WLW8QWN/?coliid=I7HN4E9RUXTZG&colid=33YJTDVPO6E9Z&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Otherwise, the one you selected is not too bad either for its sale price of 9.5k or select its higher model for 15k (with bank offer)
*www.amazon.in/LG-29UM69G-Ultrawide...ZOWI0VEHLG&sprefix=lg+ul,computers,411&sr=1-1


----------



## aby geek (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks guys!

I was going for beefier psu cause I was contemplating an upgrade to a RTX 2000/3000 or its Radeon equivalents some later. Right now I dont see point in spending 30k+ on the supers and radeon 5xxx aren't here yet.

This rig is for 3d/cgi work and print designing primarily and gaming comes in when I am kinda laid back on a sunday and just want to relax.

I'll be learning game development using this and would like to create music with a midi instrument as well.

The monitor needs to be color accurate mainly for print designing.
Ill look up more ssds is my choice of ram and mobo good?
Also will 3700x come with a cooler or should I buy one?


----------



## toofan (Jan 19, 2020)

3700x has a decent RGB cooler.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Right now I dont see point in spending 30k+ on the supers and radeon 5xxx aren't here yet.


1660 Super has close/similar performance to 1660Ti and is priced lower. Sure 1660Ti is the top variant from 16xx series but if you won't be gaming that much, does it even matter?


----------



## aby geek (Jan 22, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1660 Super has close/similar performance to 1660Ti and is priced lower. Sure 1660Ti is the top variant from 16xx series but if you won't be gaming that much, does it even matter?



For gaming its sufficient if I can casually try upcoming titles without issues.
I might give photo to 3d software like meshroom a try so all I need is a cuda based card that can handle decent point cloud to mesh calculations.

For ssd I found this :
250Gb Samsung SSD 860 EVO M.2 SATA - Online Computer Store, PC, Desktop and Gaming Accessories

There is an aorus ssd at 5k on this website. Can this site be trusted and how are these deals?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2020)

aby geek said:


> For gaming its sufficient if I can casually try upcoming titles without issues.
> I might give photo to 3d software like meshroom a try so all I need is a cuda based card that can handle decent point cloud to mesh calculations.
> 
> For ssd I found this :
> ...


First time hearing about it, better to get from amazon, mdcomputers, primeabgb, onlyssd, vedant or itdepot.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2020)

First time hearing such a site & with such deals,stay away. Stick to amazon/flipkart & the big 5(mdcomputers,vedantcomputers,primeabgb,onlyssd,theitdepot). Also why looking for m2 sata ssd because in most cases using a m2 sata ssd disables 2 sata ports & performance wise it is same as regular 2.5" sata ssd(think of m2 sata ssd as regular 2.5" sata ssd without its external covering) which uses typical 1 sata port. Either get 2.5" sata ssd or upgrade to m2 NVMe ssd.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

aby geek said:


> For gaming its sufficient if I can casually try upcoming titles without issues.
> I might give photo to 3d software like meshroom a try so all I need is a cuda based card that can handle decent point cloud to mesh calculations.
> 
> For ssd I found this :
> ...


Don't waste money on overpriced sata ssd. Either get cheaper but almost similar Crucial MX500 from onlyssd/primeabgb/vedant/mdcomputers/amazon where ever it is cheaper or get a TLC nvme drive like Silicon Power P34A80 for boot drive.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 23, 2020)

Silicon Power 512GB SSD 3D NAND A55 SLC Cache Performance Boost SATA III 2.5" 7mm (0.28") Internal Solid State Drive (SP512GBSS3A55S25) *www.amazon.in/dp/B07997QV4Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_kDjkEb9M9YTA8

Is this silicon power ssd good enough a crucial mx500 500gb is 5500 on Amazon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Silicon Power 512GB SSD 3D NAND A55 SLC Cache Performance Boost SATA III 2.5" 7mm (0.28") Internal Solid State Drive (SP512GBSS3A55S25) *www.amazon.in/dp/B07997QV4Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_kDjkEb9M9YTA8
> 
> Is this silicon power ssd good enough a crucial mx500 500gb is 5500 on Amazon.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't waste money on overpriced sata ssd.


Get any of these instead:
2.5" Sata: Buy Online Crucial MX500 M.2 2280 500GB SATA III 3D NAND SSD CT500MX500SSD4 In India
m.2 nvme: Buy Online Silicon Power 512GB NVMe PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 2280 SSD SP512GBP34A80M28 In India


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Silicon Power 512GB SSD 3D NAND A55 SLC Cache Performance Boost SATA III 2.5" 7mm (0.28") Internal Solid State Drive (SP512GBSS3A55S25) *www.amazon.in/dp/B07997QV4Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_kDjkEb9M9YTA8
> 
> Is this silicon power ssd good enough a crucial mx500 500gb is 5500 on Amazon.


MX500 is better & cheaper. I'd have recommended SP one if it was say 4.5k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get any of these instead:
> 2.5" Sata: Buy Online Crucial MX500 M.2 2280 500GB SATA III 3D NAND SSD CT500MX500SSD4 In India
> m.2 nvme: Buy Online Silicon Power 512GB NVMe PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 2280 SSD SP512GBP34A80M28 In India


+1 to these

That SP one is good if you really want an NVMe.


----------



## toofan (Jan 23, 2020)

Buy Online Kingston A2000 250GB M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe SSD SA2000M8/250G - in India

Check this if you want a 250 gb one. Cheapest nvme ssd for rs 3500.
500 gb price increased to 5600

I am having a 500 gb varient of kingston. 

So if looking for 500gb then buy silicone power nvme.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello again everyone,

I will be moving out to a rented apartment to get the current one renovated. So for the time being I am thinking I'll get a laptop for ease in moving out and then back in.

I have shortlisted these 2, please let me know if better options are available:

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07RSS7MRW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Ux-qEbR3AFX6D

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07T7NLLJJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_zA-qEbBCN3CTA

Thanks,
Aby


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Hello again everyone,
> 
> I will be moving out to a rented apartment to get the current one renovated. So for the time being I am thinking I'll get a laptop for ease in moving out and then back in.
> 
> ...


@SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb 

Also buy using sbi yono app(you will have to login to amazon inside yono app & then add the product to cart & finish making payment with sbi card/netbanking) to get 5% cashback as amazon pay balance(5000 for 1 lakh). Also use sbi simplyclick credit card to get extra 2.5% worth reward points(2500 for 1 lakh).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Hello again everyone,
> 
> I will be moving out to a rented apartment to get the current one renovated. So for the time being I am thinking I'll get a laptop for ease in moving out and then back in.
> 
> ...


Get Y540 with 1660Ti but at least 512GB ssd instead of 256GB.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 13, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Hello again everyone,
> 
> I will be moving out to a rented apartment to get the current one renovated. So for the time being I am thinking I'll get a laptop for ease in moving out and then back in.
> 
> ...


Go for Y540, it was on sale for 99k during big sales, like Republic Day one. Try finding it locally as well, maybe. Helios 300 is the best choice for that price, Y540 is the 2nd best. Lowest price for Helios 300 with i7+1660Ti was 88k or so once, usually 110k.

The Asus is lighter & easier to carry but runs hotter than those 2.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 13, 2020)

Thank you everyone,

I was looking at zephyrus m for the 100srgb colour reproduction and the anti dust fans.

If y540 is a better performer than I'll go with that.

256 gb should not be an issue as even 512gb ssd will be not enough.
I'll get an external ssd later on.

I'll be getting it on EMI and the ssd is upgradable on lenovo website but there even the 256gb version will cost 115k.
Is there a way to calculate the EMI because unlike Amazon the lenovo website doesn't display it before checkout.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 14, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Thank you everyone,
> 
> I was looking at zephyrus m for the 100srgb colour reproduction and the anti dust fans.
> 
> ...


Y540 144Hz panel & Helios 300's 144Hz panel have 95-100% sRGB + ~70% ARGB coverage, like Zephyrus M.

Ext SSD is useless IMO, get an internal one & put HDD in a caddy.

Wait for sales & get 0% EMI, maybe sales near Holi?


----------



## aby geek (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks anupam


Ext ssd is to trasport heavy print design files from home to the printer.

Which hdd are known to perform well when put in a caddy?

I'll wait as much as possible but I think these two are the best overall offerings until zephyrus g14 and its rivals show up.

Is there any issue with zephyrus m that even after having 512gb ssd the lenovo is preferred over it?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Thanks anupam
> 
> 
> Ext ssd is to trasport heavy print design files from home to the printer.
> ...


G14 will be 1.2lakhs+ easily for R7 4800H model with 1660Ti Max Q (60W).

Any HDD should be good for transporting files, SSD is just an expensive investment for such a task, better spend that money to get a high capacity SSD for your laptop.

As I mentioned earlier, Zephyrus M runs hotter, i.e. higher CPU & GPU temps on load, which is not preferred. Asus laptops don't undervolt much, so UV won't give a big drop as is the case with some laptops like Y540 (manual UV) & Helios 300 (factory UV). 

CPUs doesn't require, say 1.2V, to maintain a specific frequency on load. Lowest stable voltage literally varies from chip to chip & mobo quality even for same CPU model, like i7 9750H. Since 8th gen i7s, the laptop CPUs are pretty hot, Intel's 14nm is partially to blame. So users started manually lowering CPU voltage. It lowers power required by CPU, hence lowering heat generated.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello everyone,
The 1660ti 16gb lenovo y540 recently was out of stock.

Tuf A15 is here but 16gb ram and 1660ti config is not available and these models also have the same crap 45% ntsc color reproduction of the tuf 505 and 705 models.

Zephyrus g14 is apparently bad build quality
according to some reviews.

Now whats left is A17 or the new zephyrus m maybe.

What do you guys think will Lenovo legion y540 1660ti come back? Or should I go for the 2060 version?

Here is the Tuf A15 8gb and 1650ti on amazon.

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08825Z8CW/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_mf91Eb69PWGSA


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Hello everyone,
> The 1660ti 16gb lenovo y540 recently was out of stock.
> 
> Tuf A15 is here but 16gb ram and 1660ti config is not available and these models also have the same crap 45% ntsc color reproduction of the tuf 505 and 705 models.
> ...


If Lenovo managed to get Y540 stock cleared, then Legion 5 & 5i are likely coming (former is AMD, latter is Intel). A17 likely has same 45% NTSC panel, TUF series is entry-level, unlike Legion Y540 (or 5/5i), which uses a good quality 100% sRGB 144Hz panel, the 60Hz panel is not that good.

RTX 2060 is like 10% better than 1660Ti, not a big jump in performance. Wait a bit more, I have a feeling we will see more new laptop launches this month.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks omega,
I am not sure if I can wait till September for the likes of legion 5. That is why I am looking everywhere.
Here's a list of laptops I put together scraping and shaking amazon.

*www.amazon.in/dp/B084S4S83X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_lkI2EbB119HFM
*www.amazon.in/dp/B084S4N9ZK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_6mI2Eb6624CZ8
*www.amazon.in/dp/B085Y772L4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_.qI2EbNK26PFB
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07S5F6TJ4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_FuI2EbVSZGWK8
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07VRF2N8D/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_2GI2EbQC20945
The most surprising for me was seeing acer concept d5 available but it was 8th gen and vega graphics at 160k i guess. Though its obsolete now but that is the best screen available.

The 2060 y540 is not displaying price on Amazon but if you go into the buying options youll see 123k.
Speaking of which is the ram upgradable on the y540 coz some listings show 16gb of max 16gb on amazon.

Legion y545 had one listing at 170k approx

Found msi creator models, I know you guys advice against msi but I wanted explore all available.
They have 2 models at 140k and 160k.

I'll look out on flipkart as well. I have never ordered from them. Is it safe to buy laptops from flipkart?
How has the experience been if you've purchased through them?


Cheers,
Aby


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Found msi creator models, I know you guys advice against msi but I wanted explore all available.
> They have 2 models at 140k and 160k.


Then make sure to check this thread & keep this guy reddit id(fb id you can also get) handy in case you need support in future.
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/msi-mobo-rma.208354/


aby geek said:


> I'll look out on flipkart as well. I have never ordered from them. Is it safe to buy laptops from flipkart?
> How has the experience been if you've purchased through them?


No experience but definitely make an unboxing video from beginning to the end as you don't want to be this guy(do read the entire first/op's post):

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/dbski6


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 6, 2020)

Lenovo Y545 has inferior thermals to Y540. As said earlier, only 144Hz panel has close to 100% sRGB coverage, not those 60Hz in gaming laptops. XPS 15 & Acer Concept are a different story.

I bought my first laptop from Flipkart in 2013. Delivery was good. But better be safe than sorry, as whitestar mentioned.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks both of you,
Here are some laptops from flipkart I felt are worth considering.

*dl.flipkart.com/dl/asus-rog-zephyr...q?pid=COMFHNY8WQEKSGJ6&cmpid=product.share.pp
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-predator-h...2?pid=COMFMGBPNGUXYA4V&cmpid=product.share.pp
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/msi-g-core-i7-9...1?pid=COMFP64FKMVCH3ZG&cmpid=product.share.pp
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-predator-h...c?pid=COMFHNY8NUTBD3C7&cmpid=product.share.pp
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-helios-300...3?pid=COMFHNY8FVYKCDP4&cmpid=product.share.pp
I must say there is whole predator lineup there but triton 500 and 700 go into older Intel generations.
I found a 70k triton 300 with i5 would you suggest it to people looking in that budget?

What are some other online websites you would recommend for buying a laptop?
I have checked out azom, only exigo will be with in reach though. It can easily reach 150k+.
The plus point is we get desktop i7 but I wish they had ryzen alternates too.

Regards,
Aby


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2020)

Acer Helios 300 is the best gaming laptop around 1 lakh, followed by Lenovo Y540.

The Helios 300 with RTX 2060 at 125k is ok-ish, if you want to buy something now. MSI GF65 ain't worth that price, it should have been GL65, at least, if not GE65.

With new laptops coming soon, price drops are imminent.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello again everyone, 
Just saw the zephyrus g14 and legion 5i on Amazon.
The 16gb variants are nowhere to be seen.
Most have 1650 ti in them.
Thats the case for omen 15 as well.

When will the higher g14 variants appear? And will helios 300 2020 come to us soon as well?
What are your thoughts on the models made available as of yet.
I am thinking 16gb + 1660ti combo, haven't really fixated onto a cpu yet.
Please suggest if there are other options to explore as well. 


TIA
Aby


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2020)

There's an HP Omen with R5 4600H, 1660Ti, 512GB SSD, 8GB RAM but 60Hz display for 86k, good in all respects except the display.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 6, 2020)

That one's a steal for gaming I guess if the battery backup is great its win win.
If it is 72% ntsc color gamut and above I can go with that but how easy is the ram and ssd upgrade that matters.
8gb wont be enough for programs like Zbrush and photoshop.

What processor is the R5 4600H comparable to?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2020)

aby geek said:


> What processor is the R5 4600H comparable to?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2020)

aby geek said:


> That one's a steal for gaming I guess if the battery backup is great its win win.
> If it is 72% ntsc color gamut and above I can go with that but how easy is the ram and ssd upgrade that matters.
> 8gb wont be enough for programs like Zbrush and photoshop.
> 
> What processor is the R5 4600H comparable to?


An i7 10750H, in many cases, defeats that i7 by 5% or so.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 8, 2020)

How do the graphic cards in the laptops stack up against each other from 1660ti to rtx 2060 desktop.
And what is the difference between lenovo y740 and y540.

And do you guys think compromising on the display on the laptop and getting a drawing display like the cintiq and its alternatives will be a good decision?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2020)

aby geek said:


> How do the graphic cards in the laptops stack up against each other from 1660ti to rtx 2060 desktop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2020)

aby geek said:


> How do the graphic cards in the laptops stack up against each other from 1660ti to rtx 2060 desktop.
> And what is the difference between lenovo y740 and y540.
> 
> And do you guys think compromising on the display on the laptop and getting a drawing display like the cintiq and its alternatives will be a good decision?


1660Ti is the best value GPU IMO, you get desktop GTX 1660 like performance which is not far away from desktop GTX 1660Ti. Check that video. Above 1660Ti, in laptops you get minute 10% jump & a lot more increase in prices per higher tier GPU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> 1660Ti is the best value GPU IMO, you get desktop GTX 1660 like performance which is not far away from desktop GTX 1660Ti. Check that video. Above 1660Ti, in laptops you get minute 10% jump & a lot more increase in prices per higher tier GPU.


Correct but there are some scenarios where one might need RTX2060.e.g.when work involves using tensor cores for some data set processing.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 11, 2020)

I am looking for  4800h 16gb 1660ti  if someone releases it otherwise I guess will have to settle for 4600h 16gb 2060/1660ti.
Would have opted for 10750h but that too is not being paired with 1660ti.
Other factor is screen colour reproduction, Ill have to buy an external display for laptops like Tuf A15.
I can buy drawing tablets with screen but then that is another 30k atleast.
9750h isnt really a rendering processor but i can look at 1660ti and 2060 configs though each of those laptops have their prices bloated right now.
Where does the 5600m on the dell g 15 se stand in comparison to nvidia's offerings?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2020)

aby geek said:


> I am looking for  4800h 16gb 1660ti  if someone releases it otherwise I guess will have to settle for 4600h 16gb 2060/1660ti.
> Would have opted for 10750h but that too is not being paired with 1660ti.
> Other factor is screen colour reproduction, Ill have to buy an external display for laptops like Tuf A15.
> I can buy drawing tablets with screen but then that is another 30k atleast.
> ...


Intel i7 9750H/10750H perform very similar to R5 4600H, no major differences if both are properly cooled.

5600M is similar to GTX 1660Ti, so definitely a big jump from GTX 1650Ti or RX 5500M. But Dell's gaming laptops have bad thermals. They are like Intel's cut off temp is 105C, so 100C is fine & people are being paranoid. Everyone says 90C+ is bad for longevity of components. Also, I don't think you can control AMD CPUs like you can do with Intel's CPU, like lowering max freq, lowering voltage & capping power draw. MSI Afterburner's GPU voltage curve editor should still work though on 5600M, not 100% sure.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 14, 2020)

Might go for 10750h or dell 15 se then because lenovo might not bring rtx 2060 configs to India for the new laptops.
1660 ti zephyrus g14 with 4800h and 16gb ram is listed currently unavailable on a amazon.
The new strix g also come with 45%ntsc screens. Hoping the scar will be good otherwise only the hp envy 15 is left.
Or may be the zephyrus m.

Do high end laptop cooling pads exist? What options are available in India?
What do you guys think about my idea of getting the a15 and hooking it up with a drawing display.

The ipad pro wifi+cellular 256 gb is 112k but tab s7 is looking good with windows integration.
What prices can I expect s7 to be here?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 14, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Do high end laptop cooling pads exist? What options are available in India?


Get good thermal paste (like NT-H1, MasterGel Nano, MX-4 or "newer and thicker" Kryonaut Extreme)  and 4 empty tic tac boxes to use as stand-offs below the laptop's feet.


aby geek said:


> The ipad pro wifi+cellular 256 gb is 112k but tab s7 is looking good with windows integration.


LMAO at that ipad Indian pricing. Pre-corona, you could take a 1 week trip to Dubai/Malaysia, buy it there and still save money.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi guys,
Hp omen has a decent model out now, should I go for it?
What all do I need to know about this laptop before considering it?
Here is the link:
*store.hp.com/in-en/default/omen-laptop-15-en0037ax-26h93pa.html
Thanks
Aby


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Hi guys,
> Hp omen has a decent model out now, should I go for it?
> What all do I need to know about this laptop before considering it?
> Here is the link:
> ...







@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


I lost trust in Dave 2D since his review of Alienware m15 (which I ended up buying). Jarrod's Tech, Ownordisown & Bob of all trades FTW.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey guys
I have been looking into what all laptops have been getting listed lately and here is the rundown.

Zephyrus g14 
4800 hs and 1660ti was 125k and now it got removed mysteriously.
4900 hs variant is listed 175k now.

Zephyrus g15
240hz with 4800h should be 140k but its showing unavilable.

Tuf a15 
The 4800h are now priced at 125k
Doesnt make sense now.

Dell g5 se is 96k on flipkart

Envy 15 and dell g7 go over 150k.

Looked at some desktops also like asus ga15, and Lenovo g5.
Corsair a100 is not available and alienware Aurora ryzen r10 is 130k on ubuy.
Found electrobot PCs on amazon any word on them?
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08HQVL3QJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_dqdFFb12D7BQS
Since the ipad has some 3d apps as well I am glancing sideways to the new
Ipad air with 2nd gen apple pencil.
Would you suggest it ove tab s7+.
Is it possible to do coding and make apps on these tabs.

If getting an intel laptop is not asane decision then should I just put new
Cpu mobo ram drive combo in my current rig?
I am looking at 3500x +x570 mobo.
Ill upgrade to 5700x or higher next year then.
Would you suggest the g processors or getting a 1660 super?
Ill be running these components on my corsair vx550 for now inside a navtech chassis.

TIA
Aby


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2020)

Check for sales which start on Oct 16, might have good deals. Look for Acer Helios 300 (2020) on FK if you want a high performance laptop.

Avoid Dell G5 SE & potentially G7 as well due to overheating.

For desktops, buying parts & getting it assembled will be a better value for money.

The iPad has apps optimized for tabs which android lacks as most are optimized for phone.

3500X + X570 is not a sane combination. 3600 + B550 is better because most people don't gain much from X570 over B550.

Honestly, too many questions. Are you looking to buy a laptop, a desktop, a tab & upgrade some PC as well?


----------



## aby geek (Oct 6, 2020)

I just want something now so I can start my own venture in navratri.

I am frustrated with the laptop scene thats why I am up for any solution that moves me forward.

I was a little skeptical of the ipads due to the apple epic fight.
Only considering the air as its cheaper than pro and will give me acces to apps for 3d as well.
Tab s7 doesnt have many 3d apps but its window support made me think I can get this and then I can move to a laptop without hassle.

Desktop I found the rog ga15 wth 3700x I linked to be vfm at 104k.
Though it is only upgradable to 32 gb and dont know what psu it might be using. Being able to put it on EMI on Amazon is a plus too.
Then I saw 3500x for 16k and it made me think what if I get just the essential components and be done with it.
3500x is not mandatory I just felt I can get a good x570 mobo now with a cheap cpu and next year just update to a ryzen 5000 cpu.

So these desktops or the g5 se are the options I found feasable.
Asus tuf a17 can be cosidered but I'll need a monitor or drawing display to do color accurate work.

For pc components I'll need atleast:
Cpu
Mobo
Ram
Gpu(can skip if the ryzen g series would perform well)
Ssd/hdd


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2020)

1 lakh custom rig:

CPU - AMD R7 3700X - 29k

Mobo - MSI B550 Pro VDH WiFi - 13k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3600MHz - 7.5k

GPU - Zotac RTX 2060 - 27k

M.2 SSD - WD SN550/Kingston A2000 500GB - 6k*

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB - 3.2k

PSU - Antec NE700G 700W Gold - 6.1k

Cabinet - CM MB511 or other mid tower ATX - 6k **

Total - 97.8k


----------



## aby geek (Oct 7, 2020)

Thats very cool you fit in a full rig but does it make sense to buy 3700x and 2060 right now that R5000 and new gpus are coming?

If i can run 1660 ti or super on my vx550 I'll go with it.

I am thinking either r 3600 or 3400g whichever I can sell of easily next year.

For chassis I have 17-19 inch height constraint as I dont want break of portions to make space.

That was the main reason I was considering laptops.

So my agenda of bringing up desktops again was to just get core components and put it in my current chassis for now.
My hdd is not working so that is one thing that I need extra otherwise would have only needed the cpu mobo ram gpu.

In laptops 
For now only tuf a17 + monitor
Or lenovo 5pi are making sense.


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2020)

aby geek said:


> If i can run 1660 ti or super on my vx550 I'll go with it.


You can.

AMD has an event in the next couple of days. According to Twitter, they will be discussing new Ryzen CPUs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2020)

ico said:


> You can.
> 
> AMD has an event in the next couple of days. According to Twitter, they will be discussing new Ryzen CPUs.


Also, from what I've read around the web it'll definitely be worth the extra wait for the new Ryzen series. So might want to wait that out 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Thats very cool you fit in a full rig but does it make sense to buy 3700x and 2060 right now that R5000 and new gpus are coming?
> 
> If i can run 1660 ti or super on my vx550 I'll go with it.
> 
> ...


Definitely waiting for next-gen parts is the much better choice. Realistically expect 1-2 months of wait, because of supply issues.

VX550 is old & not even bronze rated, better to get a new PSU. 

Look for mATX cabinets along with B550M mobo for mATX form factor, like MSI B550M Pro VDH WiFi or AsRock B550M Pro4. Mini ITX isn't worth it IMO as it gets expensive.

I can't make the decision for you. Decide yourself if you want a laptop or desktop. Everyone has their unique needs. For laptops, upcoming amazon & FK sales are the apt time to make a purchase.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 7, 2020)

I know waiting would be better and I have cabinet and monitor height constraints as well. Cabinet may still be possible to fit elsewhere but monitor would have to be kept at eye level. This is why I turned to laptops unknowingly that I'll be getting into a hot mess.

The first laptop I looked at was the envy 15 wth 2060 listed for 150k but wasn't available to buy. Now its 170k.

Then g14 came in as omen was with 1650ti only.
G14 listings also started disappearing overnight.
Recently g14 4800hs and 1650ti has come to Amazon at 128k.
I felt the lenovo 5pi is a better deal wth 2060 for 1k more and has all the ports too.
I was considering dell g5 se as I read reviews stating 5600m was better than 1650ti.
Since I have to buy monitor with anew desktop I started considering a15/17 with a monitor.

For contemplating putting ryzen on an old psu and navtech cabinet it was because I found the 3500x compelling.
Though the rog ga15 desktop @104k looks like a sweet deal.

I have looked at the ipad pros earlier and the air 4 just makes the deal sweeter.
Though ipad pro 11 shows 3weeks for delivery and comes upto around 98k for the variant I chose.
The air 4 isnt available yet it shows coming soon.

Now only other options left are either tab s7+ or commercial desktops with 4000g apus.

I was making all these considerations to get someting this week or by monday latest but don't know if that's possible now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2020)

aby geek said:


> I was making all these considerations to get someting this week or by monday latest but don't know if that's possible now.


Now buy only in 17-21st sale of amazon & flipkart this month.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Now buy only in 17-21st sale of amazon & flipkart this month.


+1 

Or regret your purchase when you see sale offers


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I would like opinion on whether to go for a laptop right now or not?
I am looking at lenovo legion 5pi with rtx 2060 and the zephyrus g14 with 1660ti.

I have read about the legion 5 ryzen edition coming to India but don't know if it would be here this year itself.

Please feel free to suggest any other laptop that you consider better for my use case.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like opinion on whether to go for a laptop right now or not?
> I am looking at lenovo legion 5pi with rtx 2060 and the zephyrus g14 with 1660ti.
> 
> ...


For G15, Asus blocked vents for AMD. 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ZephyrusG14/comments/hv5dyu

It might be different for G14. But, in the short-term, they don't have my trust.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2020)

aby geek said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like opinion on whether to go for a laptop right now or not?
> I am looking at lenovo legion 5pi with rtx 2060 and the zephyrus g14 with 1660ti.
> 
> ...


Get this:
OMEN Laptop15-en0037AX


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2020)

So what is your take on buying a Intel 10th gen offerings like Legion 5pi, zephyrus m15, strix electro punk.
I liked the pricing for the 5pi at 130k for an rtx 2060 offering.

Zephyrus g14 doent have blocked vents AFAIK but it is 124k for 4800hs, 16gb ram, 1660ti maxq with FHD screen with 120% Color accuracy and pantone validation.
For some reason the qhd is only available on the flagship config wch costs 180k.

Now I don't know what legion5 ryzen will be equipped with for India.

The only other laptop worth considering is Hp envy 360 with 2060 at 150k which is too costly and it would make sense to get a ryzen 5600x based desktop instead for now.

I was hoping ryzen 3000 series would drop in price when 5000 comes but instead of 3000 series price cut the new series is highly overpriced.

What is the status of 11th gen intel laptops with 1660ti in India?


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Get this:
> OMEN Laptop15-en0037AX


All this while I have been reading reviews claiming this too has 45% ntsc gamut but here it is listed 72%.
How are the temps and battery life considering my work load is 3d content creation and rendering as well as heavy vector art files.
And I will have to buy a separate numpad with this to work smoothly in few of the apps.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 2, 2020)

aby geek said:


> So what is your take on buying a Intel 10th gen offerings like Legion 5pi, zephyrus m15, strix electro punk.
> I liked the pricing for the 5pi at 130k for an rtx 2060 offering.
> 
> Zephyrus g14 doent have blocked vents AFAIK but it is 124k for 4800hs, 16gb ram, 1660ti maxq with FHD screen with 120% Color accuracy and pantone validation.
> ...


Not much reviews of Legion 5Pi, so not much info on it. Omen is a safer choice with similar specs but better CPU (R7 4800H is similar to i9 10xxxH in CPU performance but i7/i9 performs like 5% better in games).

G14 is unique product, if you really want a compact powerhouse, there's no alternative. It runs bit hot for sure.

Legion 5 Ryzen is a waiting game for now, Omen is pretty good. So not much point waiting.

Envy won't have good thermals, not a gaming laptop.

Desktops are always a better choice than laptop, if you don't need portability. 

11th gen H series CPUs haven't been released, expected release in April. Ryzen 5000 laptop CPUs should be out by then as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 2, 2020)

aby geek said:


> All this while I have been reading reviews claiming this too has 45% ntsc gamut but here it is listed 72%.
> How are the temps and battery life considering my work load is 3d content creation and rendering as well as heavy vector art files.
> And I will have to buy a separate numpad with this to work smoothly in few of the apps.


Yes, because it has a superior panel than the ones sold at 76k & 87k. Those models have 45% NTSC 60Hz panel vs 72% NTSC 144Hz panel on the 125k model. This panel is standard on high end gaming laptops, only bested by 4K OLEDs in terms of colours. Even those 240Hz/300Hz panels are mostly 72% NTSC.

Temps are great, new Omen & Legion 5 are considered the two best Ryzen laptops by Jarrod Tech. Check his review for more info.
For content creation, R7 4800H is like 25% better than i7 on multicore tasks. IMO just get Omen before it goes out of stock.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 2, 2020)

Just saying, but if you need a good panel because your work will end up in printed images, you absolutely need a display that can do a very high percentage of Adobe RGB and preferably 100% sRGB at the very least. You will want accurate greens and blues because humans are comparatively very sensitive to those spectrum bands.

NTSC, or rather the YIQ colour space, is not used in any kind of image processing in computers. So a claim to meet 50% or 70% of NTSC spec is largely meaningless because

1. you will be unable to find any kind of general purpose display driver that supports YIQ and
2. YIQ is a notoriously difficult colour space to render correctly, which is why digital broadcast solutions as well as some NTSC variants switched to YUV for their transmissions.

There are probably plenty of transformation formulae to convert YIQ to RGB, but they're useless because the software you will use to create your renders will likely work in RGB. So look at RGB colour accuracy (this includes Rec. 709 and Rec. 2020/Rec. 2100).

Of course, I only mention this because it seems that colour accuracy is important to your work, but if it isn't then anything that has a decent-looking screen will do.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 2, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Just saying, but if you need a good panel because your work will end up in printed images, you absolutely need a display that can do a very high percentage of Adobe RGB and preferably 100% sRGB at the very least. You will want accurate greens and blues because humans are comparatively very sensitive to those spectrum bands.
> 
> NTSC, or rather the YIQ colour space, is not used in any kind of image processing in computers. So a claim to meet 50% or 70% of NTSC spec is largely meaningless because
> 
> ...


Those 70% NTSC panels usually cover 100% sRGB & like 70% ARGB, so its fine. You can't get anything much better on a laptop, except those 4K OLEDs.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 3, 2020)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CFSS78G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_oIiYFbT0QPDQVThe zephyrus g14 white is 115k and adding to that 8k for a drawing tablet,  this brings me a total  of 123k.
The screen here is not oled or 4k but is 120hz, 100%srgb, and pantone validation. The hs variant cpu and maxq gpu shouldn't generate more heat compared to h series processors and rtx 2060. How much performance hit will I take if I go for this?
How is the word of mouth feedback on this and how are the after sales?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 3, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Those 70% NTSC panels usually cover 100% sRGB & like 70% ARGB, so its fine. You can't get anything much better on a laptop, except those 4K OLEDs.


The thing is, unless the manufacturer explicitly claims that 100% sRGB is covered, you could have 16.8m colours but a part of it lying outside the sRGB space but still within the visible spectra.

I do agree that getting colour accuracy in a laptop is a tall order though. Perhaps OP could get a separate monitor and save money on the screen?



aby geek said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08CFSS78G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_oIiYFbT0QPDQVThe zephyrus g14 white is 115k and adding to that 8k for a drawing tablet,  this brings me a total  of 123k.
> The screen here is not oled or 4k but is 120hz, 100%srgb, and pantone validation. The hs variant cpu and maxq gpu shouldn't generate more heat compared to h series processors and rtx 2060. How much performance hit will I take if I go for this?
> How is the word of mouth feedback on this and how are the after sales?



Speaking purely from personal, i.e. anecdotal experience, I prefer to stay the **** away from Asus laptops. I bought two cheap models for my office, and both started showing problems after 6-8 months. Another laptop my brother bought for college from their more premium lineup (I forget if it was a zenbook, but it was an ultraportable that costed 70k at the time) and its power adapter fried within months. Then a cousin bought an ROG model with a Ryzen 4000 series APU and I think a 1660 and he complains that the battery drains within a couple of hours and it slows to a crawl if the power plug is taken out.

I'm definitely not buying an Asus as my next laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 3, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The thing is, unless the manufacturer explicitly claims that 100% sRGB is covered, you could have 16.8m colours but a part of it lying outside the sRGB space but still within the visible spectra.
> 
> I do agree that getting colour accuracy in a laptop is a tall order though. Perhaps OP could get a separate monitor and save money on the screen?
> 
> ...


There are very few panels in laptop, most good ones are by LG, AU Optronics or BOE models with similar specs. From all the reviews I have seen, they do target 100% sRGB, but might come short a bit, say at 95-98% sRGB. Similarly, contrast also varies a bit but mostly its 800-1300. Sadly many manufacturers don't claim much about colour accuracy & stuff, some have that NTSC rating mentioned that's it. If you want something highly accurate, look for professional ext monitors, but for most content creators, these panels suffice.

All gaming laptops run at full performance when plugged in. My best guess is that the battery will be too expensive if you put a battery capable of 120+W output like the AC adapters. So in battery, it throttles hard & gaming isn't recommended. It should still be fine for normal usage. Many gaming laptops provide just 2-3hrs of battery life, at best 4hrs. Those with 90Wh battery can go up to 6hrs.

Currently seeing the problems me & my friends face from Dell laptops, I'm blindly asking people to not buy their high performance laptops. Multimedia laptops are still fine though. But after sales service is noticeably worse now. Recently they took 1 week to confirm my part replacement order after payment, I mean how hard is that. I had to escalate the issue to get order confirmation. Not to forget their pathetically slow response.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 7, 2020)

Honestly speaking, after using my Thinkpad T460p for almost 5 years now, I don't think I will buy any other type of laptop.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 18, 2021)

Hey everyone,
The new predator helios has arrived. So should go with this intel config or get the omen 15 only?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Hey everyone,
> The new predator helios has arrived. So should go with this intel config or get the omen 15 only?


Link??

Edit: Got this:
*store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/gamin...h-39-6-cm-15-6-inches-fhd-ips-display-2-3-kgs
It seems good as it's using an 8 core i7 (not sure why Intel didn't name those i9 for ease, like i9 10870H would have been if not i9 10970H). GPU might be 90W. 

Problem with 2020 Helios 300 was thermals, yes, because undervolting is completely disabled unlike 2019 model which did wonders with undervolting factory installed. Find if you can undervolt Helios (2020) now as other manufacturers have a switch in BIOS to enable it, if it is disabled.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 18, 2021)

2020 helios is 109k but I read somewhere that those 2060 gpu aren't that good.
How is acer's service support?

The nitro 5 5600h has a better 3060 model but then I'll have to buy huion drawing monitor for around 20k to make it color accurate.
In case the screen is 100 srgb then I can do with just regular drawing tablet.

How do you weigh the omen 15 and the 117k qhd g14 in this? Can 4800hs keep up with other processors?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> 2020 helios is 109k but I read somewhere that those 2060 gpu aren't that good.
> How is acer's service support?
> 
> The nitro 5 5600h has a better 3060 model but then I'll have to buy huion drawing monitor for around 20k to make it color accurate.
> ...


Elaborate on 2060 GPU not being good. My laptop has a RTX 2060 & it is a good GPU, was a great choice earlier for 1-1.2 lakhs. Acer's after sales are ok, not as good as big 3 - Dell, Lenovo & HP. Recently for my Dell laptop, making the service guys understand my exact problem took 1 month or so. A friend has Helios 300 (2019) that needed a fan replacement, happened fast enough. He did buy the extended warranty. So it can vary somewhat.

No idea about drawing monitor & stuff, but my Acer VG240Yp has a 100% sRGB panel for 14k, it's a 24" 1080p 144Hz monitor. I mostly WFH, so it's not an issue.

Not sure about the QHD panel of G14. 4800HS is faster than 6 core options, so there's that.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 19, 2021)

This is the drawing monitor with 120%srgb. It is 27k on amazon and 22k on flipkart.
*www.amazon.in/dp/B085DSQK8G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_2DYQ58SZX762KQEBZ62Q?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
I am planning to buy new tablet so I thought if colour accuracy is an issue in budget laptops then maybe I should buy something like this to lock in both monitor and tablet.

This is the g14 
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CGTB73J/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_JZRBDFRPGQ1883MBNKW1
The qhd variant with 4900hs and 2060 is 138k. At that price omen 15 makes more sense at 121k.

I remember reading somewhere the 2060 maxq  is an underwhelming gpu. I guess they want it to be as good as the desktop version.

At 116k both g14 and new predator are great value. 3060 will eons ajead if 1660 ti maxq there's no doubt about that but how good will 10870h be against 4800hs?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2021)

I'd expect i7 10870H to perform similar to R7 4800HS at higher power draw & temp as Ryzen is more efficient. Say an undervolted i7 at 60W will most likely outperform 4800HS.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 19, 2021)

Word is around that the 10870h in helios 300 has 2 of its cores disabled can you conform this? If thats true then omen 15  and the newly launched legion 5 are the only option.

Does the tuf a15 have any problems besides its colour accuracy. I could get the huion kamvas 13 with it to complete the setup.
Though I doubt that the 103k config will have 16gb ram.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Word is around that the 10870h in helios 300 has 2 of its cores disabled can you conform this? If thats true then omen 15  and the newly launched legion 5 are the only option.
> 
> Does the tuf a15 have any problems besides its colour accuracy. I could get the huion kamvas 13 with it to complete the setup.
> Though I doubt that the 103k config will have 16gb ram.


Not sure. If it had 2 core disabled, that would make it i7 10750H. If Acer does indeed name it i7 10870H & make it 6 core, they will be in hot water & even Intel might not like that move.

*www.flipkart.com/acer-predator-hel...-hz-ph315-53-gaming-laptop/p/itmb2022d3889adaNot much info in FK as usual but they have mentioned 72% NTSC panel, so as expected.

Can you link the new Legion 5? Did they bring Ryzen 5000 + RTX 30 series to India?


----------



## aby geek (Apr 20, 2021)

Buy Lenovo Legion 5 AMD Ryzen 7 4800H 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (16GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Win 10/Office/144 Hz/NVIDIA RTX 2060 6GB GDDR6 Graphics/M300 RGB Gaming Mouse/Phantom Black/2.46 Kg), 82B100AVIN Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in 
No they have launched the 2060 option now. It was 120k but now its 111k.

Should I go for this then?


----------



## aby geek (Apr 21, 2021)

@omega44-xt  legion 5 4800h/2060 111k 
                            Or Helios 300 i7/3060 116k

Which one to grab?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 22, 2021)

aby geek said:


> @omega44-xt  legion 5 4800h/2060 111k
> Or Helios 300 i7/3060 116k
> 
> Which one to grab?


Helios 300 would be better for gaming, can just put a CPU TDP limit of say 35 or 40W to control heating (I think goes up to 54W).

Obviously, Legion 5 is better for productivity.

RTX 3060 might be up to 20% faster than RTX 2060 (as 3060 is likely a 90W one), also in general i7 is a better CPU for gaming, so overall 15-20% higher fps is easily possible.

Edit: Forgot that Helios 300 has 8 core i7, it won't be much behind in productivity.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 22, 2021)

My main usage is content creation. Just because legion will be coming with xbox gamepass I'll give few titles that I know a spin. Other than that maybe only apex legend and genshin.
What is the tdp of the 2060 in legion?
Whose service and customer support is better? Acer or lenovo?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 22, 2021)

aby geek said:


> My main usage is content creation. Just because legion will be coming with xbox gamepass I'll give few titles that I know a spin. Other than that maybe only apex legend and genshin.
> What is the tdp of the 2060 in legion?
> Whose service and customer support is better? Acer or lenovo?


Not sure, but there are reviews available for Legion 5 online, check Jarrod Tech's review. Check how it performs in the apps you use vs say an 8 core Intel CPU powered laptop.

Lenovo likely has a better after sales.

XGP costs like ₹50 for first month, so that shouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 22, 2021)

Legion 5 is back at 119k lol. Now what? does this make helios 300 a sweeter deal?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 24, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Legion 5 is back at 119k lol. Now what? does this make helios 300 a sweeter deal?


For gaming Helios will be better & it shouldn't be much behind R7 4800H. Check reviews of Jarrod Tech, as said earlier. He had Helios 300 (2020) for review, use that for thermals + build. There is a R7 4800H + 1660Ti/2060 review by him, so you will get all info there. Check some other laptop with 8 core i7 or i9 CPU for other CPU performance metrics.


----------



## aby geek (May 1, 2021)

What do you guys think of this:

*store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/gamin...-with-39-6-cm-15-6-inches-ips-display-2-2-kgs
How is acer's service in India? Should I go with this or Lenovo is more reliable?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2021)

aby geek said:


> What do you guys think of this:
> 
> *store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/gamin...-with-39-6-cm-15-6-inches-ips-display-2-2-kgs
> How is acer's service in India? Should I go with this or Lenovo is more reliable?


QHD is good but I'd pick Helios 300 (2021) with i7 10870H + 3060 for its better build & thermals. Some say there's a way to unlock undervolting which was locked after a BIOS update in Helios 300 (2020). Undervolting is required for Intel CPUs to make it good.

Acer's after-sales isn't as bad as MSI but like MSI they put a warranty void sticker. Although many users said that after 1 on-site service visit, most service guys don't put it back.


----------



## aby geek (May 7, 2021)

Today is the last day of flipkart sale, I was thinking of picking up the helios 300 but I do not find an option to purchase extended warranty like on Acer's website. Can I buy the laptop from flipkart and buy extended warranty later from Acer?

Please let me know asap.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Today is the last day of flipkart sale, I was thinking of picking up the helios 300 but I do not find an option to purchase extended warranty like on Acer's website. Can I buy the laptop from flipkart and buy extended warranty later from Acer?
> 
> Please let me know asap.


Yes, you can. You can contact Acer customer care to know exactly how. My friend paid 7-8k for 2 years of extended warranty of Helios 300 (2019).


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2021)

So should I go for helios 300 only or are some better units are available now.
What's the status for the legion 5 pro? They have great screens this time.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2021)

aby geek said:


> So should I go for helios 300 only or are some better units are available now.
> What's the status for the legion 5 pro? They have great screens this time.


Legion 5 is expected soon, but no idea how soon.

I think part numbers are available for Indian models in some Lenovo website.

Helios 300 at 112k is still good, esp considering Acer said they will bump its 3060 from 100W to 130W, so expect a 10% performance bump when that BIOS update rolls out.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2021)

Intel 11th gen is performing better than ryzen I heard, so any 11800h or 11900h based units that are available for purchase? Or should I stick with ryzen 5800h and 3060 combo?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Intel 11th gen is performing better than ryzen I heard


Where you "heard" that?
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Intel 11th gen is performing better than ryzen I heard


Watch this:


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 5, 2021)

^any chance if it was done by intel do dig on AMD as it has been facing a big lash?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Where you "heard" that?
> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


For laptops, yes, Intel 11th gen (i5 11400H or i7 11800H) should be better, likely because of higher PCIe bandwidth. Intel mobile CPUs now have PCIe 4.0 x16 vs AMD mobile's PCIe 3.0 x8. The difference in performance will be like 5% or so though.

Avoid H35 quad-core Intel CPUs.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2021)

@whitestar_999  my bad , that news was about more steam users using intel based PCs and that was due to comet lake price cuts.

@omega44-xt  yup won't go below 11800h anyway. I really liked the zephyrus m16 but there are concerns about its vents will blow out hot air onto the screen. Is their anyway to know about substandard ram sticks beforehand as was the case with strix g15 advantage edition 6800m?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 6, 2021)

aby geek said:


> @whitestar_999  my bad , that news was about more steam users using intel based PCs and that was due to comet lake price cuts.
> 
> @omega44-xt  yup won't go below 11800h anyway. I really liked the zephyrus m16 but there are concerns about its vents will blow out hot air onto the screen. Is their anyway to know about substandard ram sticks beforehand as was the case with strix g15 advantage edition 6800m?


M16 uses Liquid metal thermal compound. Few days back I came some posts on Reddit that because of poor application of liquid metal thermal compound, some laptops got burnt.  They also mentioned that it was not same case of all laptops but there were few cases. Any else read anything on this?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2021)

aby geek said:


> @whitestar_999  my bad , that news was about more steam users using intel based PCs and that was due to comet lake price cuts.
> 
> @omega44-xt  yup won't go below 11800h anyway. I really liked the zephyrus m16 but there are concerns about its vents will blow out hot air onto the screen. Is their anyway to know about substandard ram sticks beforehand as was the case with strix g15 advantage edition 6800m?


No way to know about secondary RAM timings. Linus did test it on Intel as well, that sees a performance drop as well.

IMO i5 11400H will be fine as well as 8 cores are overkill. Maybe with 3070/3080 130W+, its justified. But for 3060, i5 11400H or R5 5600H is enough IMO. You shouldn't hit CPU bottleneck with 3060.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 14, 2021)

*www.flipkart.com/hp-omen-15-ryzen-...898&affExtParam2=60ef15a5ab9f9&affExtParam3=0
Its here guys. Is this worth the premium when compared to helios 300?
The ram is only 16gb. Is it known whether this has 2 sticks of 8 or single stick of 16?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 15, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.flipkart.com/hp-omen-15-ryzen-...898&affExtParam2=60ef15a5ab9f9&affExtParam3=0
> Its here guys. Is this worth the premium when compared to helios 300?
> The ram is only 16gb. Is it known whether this has 2 sticks of 8 or single stick of 16?


Don't know about RAM, but usually HP puts 2x8GB. Unless you don't want Acer & do some CPU heavy tasks, you are not gaining much by paying more for Omen over Helios 300. Better get Helios 300, another 16GB DDR4 3200MHz RAM stick (as I have not seen 3000MHz one on sale) for 7-8k & its 2 year extended warranty, I think 7-8k.

In fact, Helios 300 will perform better in future as Acer announced they will increase its RTX 3060 from 100W to 130W via a BIOS update. Also, Intel CPUs have a small 5% advantage in gaming over even Ryzen 5000.

Try to buy from Acer shop directly, as my friend bought it for 112k + like 1.5k for 2 year extended warranty. No clear idea if FK purchase allows for the promotional extended warranty.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 15, 2021)

Gaming is not priority though I would love to check out some new titles if my machine is capable.
Primary usage will be 3d animation and rendering and 2d illustration as well.
Blender does give choice of gpu for rendering so cpu might only come into play while working in the viewports and for painting apps that use cpu for natural brush simulation.

All though ryzen will be a better choice for me but I have to grab a new pen tablet as well which will be around 7-10k extra. In that regard helios 300 even at 115k makes more sense as getting a ryzen laptop with tablet would easily reach around 140k.

Correct me if I wrong, the helios 300 has a full keyboard with numpad unlike omen 15, right?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Gaming is not priority though I would love to check out some new titles if my machine is capable.
> Primary usage will be 3d animation and rendering and 2d illustration as well.
> Blender does give choice of gpu for rendering so cpu might only come into play while working in the viewports and for painting apps that use cpu for natural brush simulation.
> 
> ...


Yes, check images online. Reviews are available for 2019 & 2020 variants in abundance. I think Ownordisown has reviewed 2021 RTX 30xx model. 2019 model was the major redesign for Helios 300, now its small iterations.

You have to jump through some hoops to enable CPU undervolting in the latest model now though. 2019 model was best in that regard with factory UV.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 26, 2021)

Helios 300 is now 112k + 5k warranty on flipkart. It is still outta stock on acers website.
Legion 5 pro has come and gone and I am unable to find any prebook page on amazon.
Hp victus is looking lucrative at 104k but there are no reviews and too long wait.
There is also the Zephyrus g15 5800hs and 3060 wqhd unit for 136k on reliance digital but they are offering 1yr warranty for 12k.

Should I get predator or victus or wait for legion?


----------



## Jags (Jul 26, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Helios 300 is now 112k + 5k warranty on flipkart. It is still outta stock on acers website.
> Legion 5 pro has come and gone and I am unable to find any prebook page on amazon.
> Hp victus is looking lucrative at 104k but there are no reviews and too long wait.
> There is also the Zephyrus g15 5800hs and 3060 wqhd unit for 136k on reliance digital but they are offering 1yr warranty for 12k.
> ...


Try this FB group: Facebook मध्‍ये लॉग इन करा
Someone on digit recommended this and while I am not a gamer the community feels solid, people on the group vouch for the products they got from verifired sellers and they claim to offer lower prices than amazon (didnt check). The only weird thing is that prices are discussed on PMs.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Helios 300 is now 112k + 5k warranty on flipkart. It is still outta stock on acers website.
> Legion 5 pro has come and gone and I am unable to find any prebook page on amazon.
> Hp victus is looking lucrative at 104k but there are no reviews and too long wait.
> There is also the Zephyrus g15 5800hs and 3060 wqhd unit for 136k on reliance digital but they are offering 1yr warranty for 12k.
> ...


For just gaming, Predator is a safe choice. Victus sure looks lucrative but apparently has a 80-95W 3060 vs 100-105W on Helios which is slated to be upgraded to 115-130W via BIOS update.

Legion 5 pro is a great choice for sure, especially for its display & g-sync, which also boosts fps by 10%. The 10% boost can be replicated on most laptops by connecting to an external monitor, doing this myself.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> For just gaming, Predator is a safe choice. Victus sure looks lucrative but apparently has a 80-95W 3060 vs 100-105W on Helios which is slated to be upgraded to 115-130W via BIOS update.
> 
> Legion 5 pro is a great choice for sure, especially for its display & g-sync, which also boosts fps by 10%. *The 10% boost can be replicated on most laptops by connecting to an external monitor, doing this myself.*


Could you also explain how this works? I thought fps will be same on screen, in-house or external.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Could you also explain how this works? I thought fps will be same on screen, in-house or external.


So, most laptops use Optimus or its AMD equivalent graphics switching. So when you are playing a game, info from dGPU goes to iGPU then your laptop's screen. Many gaming laptops (usually not budget ones) have HDMI or mini DP port which is directly connected to dGPU instead of iGPU. High-end gaming laptops have a MUX switch to disable iGPU & connect the display directly to dGPU (will reduce battery life by a lot).


----------



## aby geek (Dec 13, 2021)

@omega44-xt ordered the helios 300 on the 6th it has arrived at my sisters place. I wanted to ask if there is a limited time frame to buy the extended warranty and also what all things need to be checked out while its in the replacement period. 
Also suggest me some laptop tables for bed, keeping helios's weight in mind.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 15, 2021)

aby geek said:


> @omega44-xt ordered the helios 300 on the 6th it has arrived at my sisters place. I wanted to ask if there is a limited time frame to buy the extended warranty and also what all things need to be checked out while its in the replacement period.
> Also suggest me some laptop tables for bed, keeping helios's weight in mind.


No idea about period. Do ask Acer, I know sometimes its cheap, like 2k for 2 years of extended warranty & such offers are limited time. I think full price is 8k.

No idea about bed tables, used to buy local ones during college days.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 15, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> No idea about period. Do ask Acer, I know sometimes its cheap, like 2k for 2 years of extended warranty & such offers are limited time. I think full price is 8k.
> 
> No idea about bed tables, used to buy local ones during college days.


How about this table it was 1800 a few days ago.
Portronics My buddy plus Adjustable Laptop cooling Table (Brown) *www.amazon.in/dp/B0798PJPCL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apan_glt_fabc_V9ZCFTRPJHSRP90H93RX?psc=1
It 500gms only will it be fine with helios300 weight?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 16, 2021)

aby geek said:


> How about this table it was 1800 a few days ago.
> Portronics My buddy plus Adjustable Laptop cooling Table (Brown) *www.amazon.in/dp/B0798PJPCL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apan_glt_fabc_V9ZCFTRPJHSRP90H93RX?psc=1
> It 500gms only will it be fine with helios300 weight?


Get a simple ones locally, would be cheaper


----------



## aby geek (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello everyone,
A very happy new year to all of you!
Got my helios 300 today. 
What first time adjustments or tweaks do you recommend?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Hello everyone,
> A very happy new year to all of you!
> Got my helios 300 today.
> What first time adjustments or tweaks do you recommend?


Which Helios 300? If 10th gen i7, look into undervolting the CPU. It helped with thermals on my friend's model.










Lots of guides on using Throttlestop. I used a -50mV UV on friend's laptop with a 45W CPU power limit. UV application on HWInfo appears after a reboot. Add an entry on Task Scheduler for starting Throttlestop at launch after the UV settings are stable & finalized. Use Turbo mode of the laptop & you are good during gaming.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 2, 2022)

I want to refrain from gaming on this machine as much as possible because I get hooked easily.
I'll look into undervolting if cooling table and bottle cap contraptions don't do much.
My main usage is content creation so I think most of my workloads will go to the 3060.
The games I might try to chill out will be genshin impact, horizon zero dawn, apex legends, phantasy star online and maybe a few more popular titles so I have a clue what my friends are talking about.

I wanna know about windows update.
It says nov 21 win 10 v20h2 KB5007186 and win 11 updates are pending. Please restart.
Is it ok to update to win 11 on 10th gen?

Also nvidia driver 457 is running and Geforce experience is not able to install the dec release 497.
What other stuff should install uninstall?
Will I need hw monitor or predator sense is enough?
The unit is 10th gen helios 300 with bios v 2.02 manufactured in July 2021.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 3, 2022)

aby geek said:


> I want to refrain from gaming on this machine as much as possible because I get hooked easily.
> I'll look into undervolting if cooling table and bottle cap contraptions don't do much.
> My main usage is content creation so I think most of my workloads will go to the 3060.
> The games I might try to chill out will be genshin impact, horizon zero dawn, apex legends, phantasy star online and maybe a few more popular titles so I have a clue what my friends are talking about.
> ...


I personally won't be moving to Win11 anytime soon. You can take your call. Win11 is stable, installed it on my cousin's laptop, but it still lacks features & has some inconveniences not found in Win10. I know Win11 can be modified to alleviate those, but those modifications will sometimes reset when an update comes. So you can take your call on Win11 vs Win10. Win11 works fine on Intel 8th gen & later, I think.

Maybe update BIOS. Geforce experience is not mandatory, but you can try uninstalling Nvidia drivers completely & reinstalling it. By any chance, if there's McAfee, uninstall that. Using HWInfo is your choice.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 3, 2022)

What's wrong with mcafee? I have norton I guess, the trial is still on so I didn't look into it much.
Which software would tell details about no. of sodimm and ram config?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2022)

aby geek said:


> What's wrong with mcafee?


It is bloatware.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 4, 2022)

aby geek said:


> What's wrong with mcafee? I have norton I guess, the trial is still on so I didn't look into it much.
> Which software would tell details about no. of sodimm and ram config?


Both of them are like bloatware, use Windows defender instead.

CPUZ


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 6, 2022)

aby geek said:


> What's wrong with mcafee? I have norton I guess, the trial is still on so I didn't look into it much.
> Which software would tell details about no. of sodimm and ram config?


Use hw info


----------



## aby geek (Jan 7, 2022)

Ok so cpuz finally told me I have a sk hynix 16gb 3200mhz single stick ram. I haven't been able to figure out the rank though.
So tell me about 32gb kits I should be looking at. When it comes laptop components I am clueless about brands and timings.

And yeah I checked out warranty as well.
The Acer website tells me that I am only eligible for extended warranty and no accidental damage protection.
The extended warranty for 1 year is 8500 and for 2 years is 14000.
I was thinking that I should go for only 1 year extension and put the rest of the money into the accessories and softwares that I will be needing. What do you think?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 8, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Ok so cpuz finally told me I have a sk hynix 16gb 3200mhz single stick ram. I haven't been able to figure out the rank though.
> So tell me about 32gb kits I should be looking at. When it comes laptop components I am clueless about brands and timings.
> 
> And yeah I checked out warranty as well.
> ...


Once upon a time full time price of 2 year extended warranty was 8k or so. My friend got it for 2k during a promo.

Any 16GB will do, IMO. My friend bought this one:
Amazon.in
I think the RAMs were 1Rx8, not 1Rx16 which is considered slow (usually not found at 16GB sticks).


----------



## aby geek (Jan 20, 2022)

Cant decide on a backpack. Any suggestions?
I have checked out dyazo and arctic hunter anti theft backaps on amazon for a little over 2k.
Are they good or should i just buy the predator bag from acer store?

Deal of the day: ah arctic hunter Anti-Theft 15.6 inches Water Resistant Laptop Bag/Backpack with USB Charging Port and for Men and Women (Black) *www.amazon.in/dp/B07KFZ5ZSH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apan_glt_i_dl_7MQ5HTSW0SEV71N5SF6A?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Acer has this only for my budget. The grey 3 compartment bag is out of stock.
*store.acer.com/en-in/acer-consumer-backpack-1


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 20, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Cant decide on a backpack. Any suggestions?
> I have checked out dyazo and arctic hunter anti theft backaps on amazon for a little over 2k.
> Are they good or should i just buy the predator bag from acer store?
> 
> ...


Go to local store & check Skybags & American Tourister ones.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 21, 2022)

How is the predator bag from acer store that is out of stock and priced at 2k? If it's good I'll wait for it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2022)

aby geek said:


> How is the predator bag from acer store that is out of stock and priced at 2k? If it's good I'll wait for it.


It seems barebones with single compartment for just laptop & some accessories. I prefer a bigger bag. So you have to take a call on how big of a bag you want. Since I have been buying laptops online, I don't get a bag. So I prefer Skybag/AT or some other 3rd party bag. You can get decent bags locally for 1k as well, just from random brands.


----------

